# Gas Prices!!! Wow!



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 2, 2008)

keep going up......





and up.......

what's next?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 2, 2008)

We just got back to the States. Although the prices were pretty close to what we were paying on Base, they're pretty high as we're in California right now. Just to make you guys feel better, my Pastor in Okinawa (and all who lived on the economy) were paying about $6.50 per gallon.

What makes things a bit more expensive now is that we have our Suburban again that doesn't exactly get great gas mileage but it's paid for and more economical than buying a new car. We also love it.

I think gas prices are high but, frankly, it's hardly deserves some of the attention it gets. What it represents for most Americans is less disposable income. I haven't noticed any decrease at the Starbucks where people are paying about $24/gallon for coffee. I also never understood why people pay for bottled water that costs nearly as much depending on where you buy it. I just drink out of the tap.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 2, 2008)

This was down the street from me a couple of weeks ago. My wife and I were out on our evening 3.5 mile walk.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 2, 2008)

$3.77 a gallon in Rockford, IL.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 2, 2008)

$3.84 in Pittsburgh, PA...


----------



## Ivan (Aug 2, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> $3.84 in Pittsburgh, PA...



Same where my parents live in Southern Illinois.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 2, 2008)

It has gone down in Alberta. Still $1.25 a liter though which converts to $4.73 a gallon.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Aug 2, 2008)

Hussman Funds - Weekly Market Comment: The Outlook for Inflation and the Likelihood of $60 Oil - July 7, 2008


----------



## Reformingstudent (Aug 2, 2008)

It was $3.77 the other day at the gas station next to Wal-Mart. $0.14 cheaper than it was a week ago. Still too high but any drop in price helps.


----------



## Herald (Aug 3, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I think gas prices are high but, frankly, it's hardly deserves some of the attention it gets.



Rich, you're looking at gas prices as a commuter. Some of us have different circumstances. I average about 750-1000 miles per week on my car for business. I absorb all expenses. Before this rapid rise in prices I was spending about $150 a week on gas. Now I spend about $249. That's $99 a week more. That's nearly $400 a month on a four week month! When you're a one income family $400 is not just disposable income. I'd love to charge some of this back to my customers but competition is fierce and I can't afford to lose revenue. I've chosen this line of work so I have to accept the good and the bad. But the increase in fuel prices has had a real impact in our life.


----------



## blhowes (Aug 3, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I haven't noticed any decrease at the Starbucks where people are paying about $24/gallon for coffee.


Now that's an interesting way of putting things into perspective. I'd never thought of it that way before.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 3, 2008)

Here in the UK we are paying anywhere between £4.40 - £5.00 a gallon (US)

That's up to nearly $10 a gallon. You got it easy.

How long before someone pipes up 'oh but we have to drive further than you our country is so big'. Well folks, you've always boasted about how great 'big' is, but small can be beautiful too. Over here, a 2 litre engine is a luxury - that's only a matter of readjustment. In the old days (20 or so years ago) average middle class folks would easily have a 3.5 litre engine - but no more.

I have a 1.6 litre vauxhall zafira (GM) 7 seat small MPV. I can get about 350 miles for £60.00 - up to $120.00 travelling long distances, less about town. How does that compare with what you can get from your motors?


----------



## etexas (Aug 3, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> We just got back to the States. Although the prices were pretty close to what we were paying on Base, they're pretty high as we're in California right now. Just to make you guys feel better, my Pastor in Okinawa (and all who lived on the economy) were paying about $6.50 per gallon.
> 
> What makes things a bit more expensive now is that we have our Suburban again that doesn't exactly get great gas mileage but it's paid for and more economical than buying a new car. We also love it.
> 
> I think gas prices are high but, frankly, it's hardly deserves some of the attention it gets. What it represents for most Americans is less disposable income. I haven't noticed any decrease at the Starbucks where people are paying about $24/gallon for coffee. I also never understood why people pay for bottled water that costs nearly as much depending on where you buy it. I just drink out of the tap.


Amen! What Rich said! Some of us remember the 70's "gas lines" we got through it, God provides.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 3, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> How does that compare with what you can get from your motors?



I have a Hyundai Elantra Hyundai Motor America - 2008 Hyundai Elantra Sedan .

I can get about 40 mpg combined driving and 44 mpg highway. Of course, one must be willing to drive the way I do...normally five to ten mph under the speed limit and sometimes slower than that. I also employ the use of hypermiling... Hypermiling :: No more need to compare gas prices .

I'd estimate that I can go around 600 miles on a tank.

With a fuel stingy car, living much closer to work and hypermiling, I have drasticly reduced my fuel consumption...and cost.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 3, 2008)

*Wow! Interesting discussion---*

I did the OP just because the picture made me laugh when I saw it. 

 I was just trying to share a laugh. Didn't expect all this!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 3, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> I did the OP just because the picture made me laugh when I saw it.
> 
> I was just trying to share a laugh. Didn't expect all this!



Serious days...


----------



## Ivan (Aug 3, 2008)

joshua said:


> I'm close to this:
> YouTube - Dumb and Dumber



Me too.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 3, 2008)

Have any of you guys (especially Bill) checked out Hypermiling :: No more need to compare gas prices?

Maybe you're already doing these sorts of things, but if not, it's worth checking out.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 3, 2008)

It has actually gone down slightly here. 2-3 weeks ago it was right at $4.00 a gal. and now the average price is probably in the 3.80's. It was a little cheaper when I was in Houston recently.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Aug 3, 2008)

Now it's at $3.67 here. Down ten cents from the other day.


----------



## govols (Aug 4, 2008)

Ivan said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > How does that compare with what you can get from your motors?
> ...



Can you pass along your license plate just in case I get behind you while you are going 10 mph under the speed limit so that I may extend .... grace to you. 

Doing those slow speeds shouldn't you be driving a Buik with a quilt in the back window?


----------



## Herald (Aug 4, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> Have any of you guys (especially Bill) checked out Hypermiling :: No more need to compare gas prices?
> 
> Maybe you're already doing these sorts of things, but if not, it's worth checking out.



Kevin, hypermiling won't work for me. I work on tight time schedules. Often times I am leaving one appointment with little time to get to the next. Plus, once get into my sales territory it is all stop and go driving. 

Go big oil!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 4, 2008)

govols said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > JonathanHunt said:
> ...



When I drive on the interstate there is another lane...they can use it! When driving two lane highways I drive the speed limit....and I don't break the law.


----------



## Seb (Aug 4, 2008)

Ivan said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > How does that compare with what you can get from your motors?
> ...



I'm also hypermiling. I'm seen the city mileage in my little old Ford Escort increase by almost 50%.

I drive _easy_, no abrupt starts / stops, I'm doing the speed limit (or a little less), and no A.C. It's actually kinda fun, I like the challenge.

And of course I'm always mindful of not interfering with the people around me, don't need any bullets flying at me.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 4, 2008)

Seb said:


> I drive _easy_, no abrupt starts / stops, I'm doing the speed limit (or a little less), and no A.C. It's actually kinda fun, I like the challenge.



I enjoy it too. On my trip to my parents last week I drove 60 mph with the cruise control on. I did use the A/C! I got 44 mpg. Decent.

I'm expecting to visit my parents again this Fall. I'm not going to use the A/C and drive 55 mph. I'm hoping to get close to 50 mpg.


----------



## Grymir (Aug 4, 2008)

Another alternative is to have a few vehicles. 

1. For work, a 40 mpg Toyota tercel. I pay more of course, but its not detrimental to my budget.

2. For sport, a 20 mpg Mazda RX-7 (1st. gen). At high acceleration and quick response, who care what the gas milage is? (Of course it's waiting for me to rebuild the engine, so it gets great gas milage. One fill up has lasted 2 yrs. No hybrid or Prius can touch that!) 

3. A big old Ford van. Used for camping and hauling stuff. Gas mileage is irrelevant.

4. Our newest addition, a Mobilux RV!! About 10 mpg. See, my wife and I live within our budget. The 'rich' have to sell their toys off because of the high prices. So us poor people get to pick up some good toys dirt cheap. And since we camp local, it doesn't cost us much either.

By having a good ecconomical car for work, we are not to bad effected by the gas prices. People would die if they knew we can run our A/C all we want, and only pay about $150 electric or less. Usually less. $120 last month. Ah, the value of not living in a house we can't afford. Or mobile home in our case. When the minimum wages started going up from $3.35, I noticed and paid attention to how far my money went, and because of forced minimum wage increases, that has affected my budget far worse than this gas price stuff. But I digress, as it's all a matter of perspective.

Presbyterian Deacon, That's a great picture by the way!! I bet that's good for business, I would fill up there!


----------



## Zenas (Aug 5, 2008)

You can get it here for anywhere between $3.41 to $3.79 per gallon.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 5, 2008)

Seb said:


> I drive _easy_, no abrupt starts / stops, I'm doing the speed limit (or a little less), and no A.C. It's actually kinda fun, I like the challenge.



It's funny how things come around. I was doing the same thing during the first big gas crisis in the 70s. I was 2500 miles from home on a road trip when gas went from $0.43 per gallon (Montana) to over a dollar a gallon on the east coast in something like two weeks. I had about $120 on me and no credit card.

But that 1973 Subaru got 44 mpg without trying, and I pushed her up to 60 mpg on the trip home by driving steadily around 50 mph. It also had a 17 gallon tank if you pushed it to fumes. 1000+ miles a tank (and 20 hours or so of driving per fill up). By the time I got to Nebraska I felt like I could live it up and start buying things like food.

Ever since, even in good times, I mostly practiced what they call hypermiling. I used to get 49 mpg in a Chevy Celebrity on the highway. But on the I5 corridor it's impossible. Speeds range from 5 mph to 70 mph in the space of a few miles. Really wrecks the whole scheme.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Aug 5, 2008)

$3.57 Now at the Wal-mart station 5 miles from here. $3.72 down the street where I live.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Aug 5, 2008)

*Some Relief maybe*

U.S. retail gasoline price falls to 11-week low: government | U.S. | Reuters

Oil prices drop nearly $4 after storm threat eases: Financial News - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Grymir (Aug 5, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> I did the OP just because the picture made me laugh when I saw it.
> 
> I was just trying to share a laugh. Didn't expect all this!



Well, ya know how it is. You spend all that time planning and thinking about your thread. Then it is concieved. You nurture it and sustain it through the early times. Then you have to let it go into the cold cruel world and who knows where it will end up.


----------



## Seb (Aug 5, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > I drive _easy_, no abrupt starts / stops, I'm doing the speed limit (or a little less), and no A.C. It's actually kinda fun, I like the challenge.
> ...



I've been wondering myself - how likely I am to continue driving this way after (if) the current gas crunch goes away? If I do continue, will that make me officially middle-aged? 

I kind of like the pace and it's somewhat amusing to watch other people who speed past me, only to stop at the red light that I'm pacing myself to reach right when it turns green. When the light turns green they race off, just so they can be first in line to be stopped at the next light and have to wait again.

Don't they realize that when you're doing 0mph that you're getting 0mpg? 

Oh yeah, the OP...Regular was $3.87 / Gal. here today.


----------



## Seb (Aug 5, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > I did the OP just because the picture made me laugh when I saw it.
> ...



Yeah, no kidding.

Mosey on over to the http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/puritan-swimwear-35324/ thread sometime. I though that was going to be a short, sweet little thread. Boy! That one got away from *me* real quick!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 5, 2008)

Over $6 a gallon here in Cyprus.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 5, 2008)

Seb said:


> I've been wondering myself - how likely I am to continue driving this way after (if) the current gas crunch goes away? If I do continue, will that make me officially middle-aged?



I committed to the long term use of hypermiling...and I'm already middle-aged and like it.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 5, 2008)

Love it how when the oil price goes up a tiny bit, gas prices go way up... and then when oil prices go down (18% down since the high, today; $119 vs $146) gas prices don't follow suit anywhere near as MUCH or as FAST. Maybe, oh, just maybe, gas prices have nothing to do with oil prices?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 25, 2008)

$3.45 in Warrenton, VA.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 25, 2008)

$3.65-$3.69 in Pittsburgh


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 25, 2008)

One week ago, we paid $3.37 gallon in New Jersey (outside Philadelphia). Curiously, this was also full service.

Gasoline has dropped .50 gallon locally in about 4 weeks. This is because:
1) drivers reduced driving (supply/demand economics)
2) The market thinks there will be some longer term new supply by lifting the federal ban on state offshore drilling, coal shale development, etc.

The supply is there. We only need the resolve to let the market get it for us.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 28, 2008)

$3.39 here in Warrenton, VA today.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 29, 2008)

$3.63 just across the border in Illinois. I live in Wisconsin, but I'm about two miles north of the Illinois/Wisconsin border.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 3, 2008)

Surge in Natural Gas Has Utah Driving Cheaply (September 2, 2008)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 3, 2008)

$3.63 here in Pittsburgh...


----------



## BlueEyedU2Fan (Sep 3, 2008)

Not too bad in Houston. $3.27

However, lower prices don't seem to be anywhere in our future: Big Bad Oil Companies « Sweet Texas Jen

Our dependence on petroleum is scary.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 3, 2008)

BlueEyedU2Fan said:


> Not too bad in Houston. $3.27
> 
> However, lower prices don't seem to be anywhere in our future: Big Bad Oil Companies « Sweet Texas Jen
> 
> Our dependence on petroleum is scary.



_"Down"_ to $3.61. Fossil fuel is for fools! Kidding, but I couldn't pass up the alliteration!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 13, 2008)

Complaints of rising gas prices as Ike hits - CNN.com (September 13, 2008)


----------



## Ivan (Sep 13, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Complaints of rising gas prices as Ike hits - CNN.com (September 13, 2008)



One station was at $3.57 a few days ago. Now it's at 4.05. GIVE ME A BREAK! There is no way that's not gouging!

I did find another station for $3.87. I got gas there. I got a different kind of gas from the previous station. There ought to be a law.


----------



## smhbbag (Sep 13, 2008)

> One station was at $3.57 a few days ago. Now it's at 4.05. GIVE ME A BREAK! There is no way that's not gouging!



If it's gouging, then there is a massive opportunity to profit for the station down the street who doesn't gouge.

But, I'm very, very concerned any time the law decides what is and is not a "reasonable" price for anything. Not only is it not the job of the law, but it opens a very large can of worms. Next time I want to sell a vehicle, or anything else I own, will the government have expanded their power to then tell me what is too much to charge? The way I see it, any property owner can advertise their property for sale for any price they like, and there should be no repercussions on them - natural disaster or not.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 14, 2008)

smhbbag said:


> > One station was at $3.57 a few days ago. Now it's at 4.05. GIVE ME A BREAK! There is no way that's not gouging!
> 
> 
> 
> If it's gouging, then there is a massive opportunity to profit for the station down the street who doesn't gouge.



It would be nice if it worked that way.


----------



## smhbbag (Sep 14, 2008)

It did, at least here. There are two stations near me - one was at $4.90 with no business, and one at $3.60 with 10 cars waiting at each pump yesterday.

Though, I'm sure there are some places where all the stations raised prices significantly. In my mind, they are all fully within their rights to do that. 

Unfortunately, what would keep some of that in check (if "unreasonable" prices really are there, which I don't admit) is the ability for someone to quickly enter the industry, sell for less, and take all the business from the greedy guys. But, there are way too many barriers to entry for that free-market mechanism to work.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 14, 2008)

smhbbag said:


> But, there are way too many barriers to entry for that free-market mechanism to work.



Ah, there it is, a different perspective. Okay, we need fewer laws!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 14, 2008)

The price of oil per barrel is lower now than it's been 5-6 months! Prices need to get down now to at least $3/gallon!


----------



## BJClark (Sep 14, 2008)

North Dakota Oil Boom Is Bittersweet - AOL Money & Finance

They struck oil in North Dakota, maybe now they will build some new processing plants around the country so that the price can begin to go back down some and so that we are less reliant on other countries. It will probably take some years for that to happen, as it will take years to get the plants built and up in running..but hey, it's a start.


----------



## BJClark (Sep 14, 2008)

PuritanBouncer;



> The price of oil per barrel is lower now than it's been 5-6 months! Prices need to get down now to at least $3/gallon!



It won't go down for awhile, because there are VERY few processing plants, and most of the ones here in the states are along the Gulf Coast, so when these hurricanes come up through the Gulf of Mexico they have to close them all down, and no gasoline is being produced, so they have to draw off the reserves and the cost goes up.

So until the government approves the building of new processing plants around the country it will stay high. Maybe now that they've struck oil in the Dakota's that will change..


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 14, 2008)

Price for regular jumped 25 cents overnight in anticipation of Ike effects. Many folks topping off their tanks Friday and Saturday had a number of stations out of regular. I heard the refineries in Houston area will be off-line for another week. That's not gonna help.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 13, 2008)

$2.99/gal. today in Opal, Virginia.


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 13, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> $2.99/gal. today in Opal, Virginia.



$2.74 here in northeast Iowa. Last week same time it was $3.09


----------



## Ivan (Oct 13, 2008)

$3.02...but I've heard it under $3 in some locations nearby.


----------



## staythecourse (Oct 13, 2008)

$2.93 in Louisville! I'm worried about....gimme a second I'll find something to worry about here.


----------



## Zenas (Oct 13, 2008)

I got gas for $2.79 the other day. Saw it go as low as $2.76.

It's consistently $2.89-$2.99 here. 

My father says from what he's seen, this is only the beginning. It's supposed to plummet much lower for whatever reason.

This is nice because we bugeted $5.00/gallon to go on our honeymoon. We will be way under budget.


----------



## Grace Alone (Oct 13, 2008)

We STILL have a gas shortage in western NC!!! I saw $3.84 posted today and still saw pumps with bags over the handles indicating they were out of gas. We were in SC over the weekend and paid $3.37 on Saturday, though. I would be really happy to see it below $3.00 again.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 13, 2008)

i filled up on friday for $2.96/gal the best ive seen in months here in Lafayette, IN


----------



## christiana (Oct 13, 2008)

Keeps dropping here, thankfully! Check out this site for the cheapest by zip code:


Gas Prices - MSN Autos


----------



## Theognome (Oct 13, 2008)

Just filled up at $2.64 9/10.

Joy.

Theognome


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 22, 2008)

$2.65 in Warrenton, VA


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 22, 2008)

$2.44 today...


----------



## Grymir (Oct 22, 2008)

$2.34 here!


----------



## Theognome (Oct 22, 2008)

$2.28!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Theognome


----------



## staythecourse (Oct 22, 2008)

$2.53


----------



## Ivan (Oct 23, 2008)

$2.69


----------



## matt01 (Oct 23, 2008)

It has gone down, but nothing to get excited about: 1.15/litre or 4.36/gallon


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 23, 2008)

posted to wrong thread!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2008)

$2.39 in Warrenton, VA


----------



## staythecourse (Oct 25, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> $2.39 in Warrenton, VA





Same in Louisville Andrew.


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 25, 2008)

Something to be thankful for. As seasonal demand slacks off, as production ramped up a bit after the price spiked, now supply exceeds demand, prices drop.

The market is self correcting and pretty responsive. At this point, we can thank God for that.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 26, 2008)

Dropped to $2.39.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Oct 26, 2008)

$2.59 today in CT

Lowest I've seen it so far!


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 26, 2008)

With nine children, we drive a Ford E-350, with a 35 gallon tank. And with gas at ~$4.00USD/gallon here, it hurts! When I hypermile I can get over 16 mpg. Woohoo!


----------



## Ivan (Oct 26, 2008)

Now $2.33...they'll be giving it away soon!


----------



## okcalvin (Oct 26, 2008)

*I used to get upset when it was this high!*

Regular unleaded in Lawton, OK, was $1.97/gal tonight on the way to church!

_____________

John Owen Butler
Pastor-teacher
Beal Heights Presbyterian Church (PCA)
Lawton, OK USA


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 30, 2008)

$1.96 in Richmond, VA


----------



## Barnpreacher (Oct 30, 2008)

Saw it at $1.99 on way to church last night.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 30, 2008)

$2.23.


----------



## Quickened (Oct 30, 2008)

Ivan you lucked out! Lowest on this part of WI is 2.34


----------



## Ivan (Oct 31, 2008)

Quickened said:


> Ivan you lucked out! Lowest on this part of WI is 2.34



Actually it's right across the border in Illinois. I live less than two miles from the border. The gas stations on the interstate right into Illinois are typically the least expensive in our area.


----------



## Galatians220 (Oct 31, 2008)

$1.79 (cash) and $1.99 (credit) at a Valero station in Southfield, MI yesterday afternoon.

Yep: pretty soon they'll be paying us to take it from them.





Margaret 

http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&ref=12


----------



## Ivan (Oct 31, 2008)

Galatians220 said:


> $1.79 (cash) and $1.99 (credit) at a Valero station in Southfield, MI yesterday afternoon.



I wish we had that option here. I'd always pay by cash if I could get it 20 cents cheaper!


----------



## Galatians220 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Galatians220 said:
> 
> 
> > $1.79 (cash) and $1.99 (credit) at a Valero station in Southfield, MI yesterday afternoon.
> ...


 
Well, not every gas station around here gives its customers that option, unfortunately... Only about 1/3 of them do. The closer you get to the City of Detroit, the more gas stations you find that offer _*really cheap*_ gas for cash. They're also the stations that, if you want to use your credit card, make you type in your zip code on the key pad before the pump will run.  I like that feature for security reasons, but for some reason, it makes some people angry. _Whatever..._

Margaret


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow, it looks like it is below $.90 a litre for the first time in months and months! It was 89.6 cents a litre this afternoon.


----------



## JohnGill (Oct 31, 2008)

still over $3 up here in Fairbanks, AK. And we only live 20 miles from the refinery.


----------



## staythecourse (Nov 3, 2008)

Louisville $1.96.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 3, 2008)

Saw gas for only $1.99 at a Kroger today (which would be $1.96 with the Kroger discount!) here in Louisville.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 3, 2008)

Still in the $2.50's here in Pittsburgh...


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 3, 2008)

$2.55 in SLC.

$51.00 to fill up my truck. Down $40.00 from last month.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 3, 2008)

It's gone down here too, but I won't go pass the gas stations with the lowest prices until Wednesday evening. My guess is $2.19.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 15, 2008)

$1.38 in Newport News, VA on 12/13/08.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 15, 2008)

I saw it at $1.55 on Sunday.


----------



## bened (Dec 15, 2008)

States and cities w/lowest gas prices per gasbuddy.com. Neat site. Check out gas prices anywhere and price histories from 5 years back to now.

GasBuddy.com

10 Lowest By State 10 Lowest By City

*State* Price 
Arkansas 1.429 
Utah 1.435 
Mississippi 1.455 
Tennessee 1.485 
Idaho 1.488 
Georgia 1.498 
South Carolina 1.506 
Texas 1.522 
Oklahoma 1.527 
Montana 1.530 

*City* Price 
Kansas City 1.339 
Tulsa 1.400 
Salt Lake City 1.415 
Little Rock 1.429 
Atlanta 1.445 
Corpus Christi 1.446 
Wichita 1.449 
Shreveport 1.451 
Dallas 1.464 
Jackson 1.476


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 15, 2008)

1.65 to 1.70 here in LA.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 15, 2008)

We are between 1.40 and 1.56 in the Mobile area for gasoline. Diesel runs between 2.45 and 2.75 ( 3.99 for biodiesel / go figure )


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 15, 2008)

Average price is around $1.49 per gallon.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 15, 2008)

here it's still around $1.63, unless you pay cash at certain places then they take $0.03 off a gallon..


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Dec 15, 2008)

A few days ago I got it for $1.41 per gallon.


----------

